# No more video games



## NevaSmokedOut (Jun 20, 2018)

I almost have all that I need to complete my huge game cave (it's a man-cave for men who act like they're 14). But after I finally obtain the xbox one and the nintendo switch I REFUSE to go down the gamer rabbit hole any further.


----------



## freemancat (Jun 20, 2018)

Until something new gen comes out then you're hyped again.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jun 21, 2018)

freemancat said:


> Until something new gen comes out then you're hyped again.


That's a quarter of the reason why I'm never gonna buy the next gen stuff.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jun 29, 2018)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> That's a quarter of the reason why I'm never gonna buy the next gen stuff.


I said that when I purchased a Gamecube @ launch.
1'000s of dollars later.
Although I have barely played a Nintendo system since then. Console or handheld. Had a Wii for 3 weeks and gave it to a friend's little sis when it was shiny and new. Haven't gone further than that.
The Xbox1 has been collecting dust for ages.
Did pick up a PS4 for Dark Souls 2, 3 and the Dragonquest series.
You'll buy more. My problem is they keep releasing classic on PSN. Then the next thing you know I'm doing what I was literally doing 20 years ago. Smoking dope and playing Twisted Metal 2 cause it was 6 bucks.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2018)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I said that when I purchased a Gamecube @ launch.
> 1'000s of dollars later.
> Although I have barely played a Nintendo system since then. Console or handheld. Had a Wii for 3 weeks and gave it to a friend's little sis when it was shiny and new. Haven't gone further than that.
> The Xbox1 has been collecting dust for ages.
> ...


I'll have to look for that.. that was one of my favorite games. The last level is the best. The blimp one


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jul 1, 2018)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I said that when I purchased a Gamecube @ launch.
> 1'000s of dollars later.
> Although I have barely played a Nintendo system since then. Console or handheld. Had a Wii for 3 weeks and gave it to a friend's little sis when it was shiny and new. Haven't gone further than that.
> The Xbox1 has been collecting dust for ages.
> ...


I have mostly all I need. I own almost every console I've ever had and didn't have games in abundance included. Once I figure out the ins and outs of emulators my collection will be set and every can have their PS5s, Nintendo Butterflys and Xbox 100s. Yeah dude, I'm seriously callin it quits this time.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I'll have to look for that.. that was one of my favorite games. The last level is the best. The blimp one


Most of the PS1 titles are also compatible with PSP, Vita and PS3. I haven't tried to play em on the PS4 now that I think about it. Game room has 2 flat screens in it. PS3 is on one and PS4 on another. If you have both consoles you're pretty set for everything in their library.


NevaSmokedOut said:


> Yeah dude, I'm seriously callin it quits this time.


No way. You're stuck forever buying them. It'll happen.
Honestly I'd do the same thing but there's no real online play with emulators aside from MMO unofficial servers.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

I just play whatever is good and free on steam.
At the moment it is War Thunder for me.


----------



## vostok (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm trying stranded deep...but is still in early development for the last 3.75 years ...lol


----------



## Psuedo (Jul 7, 2018)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I said that when I purchased a Gamecube @ launch.
> 1'000s of dollars later.
> Although I have barely played a Nintendo system since then. Console or handheld. Had a Wii for 3 weeks and gave it to a friend's little sis when it was shiny and new. Haven't gone further than that.
> The Xbox1 has been collecting dust for ages.
> ...


That's because nostalgia is great, and games nowadays suck. Plus we have no modern Twisted Metal


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 7, 2018)

Psuedo said:


> That's because nostalgia is great, and games nowadays suck. Plus we have no modern Twisted Metal


Black was great for the PS2 (its on PSN for 2.50 btw)
Head On for the PSP and they also did a PS2 port of it. Fantastic. It felt a lot more "old school" than Black.
There was one for the PS3 and it's pretty damn awesome as well. Just titled Twisted Metal.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2018)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> Black was great for the PS2 (its on PSN for 2.50 btw)
> Head On for the PSP and they also did a PS2 port of it. Fantastic. It felt a lot more "old school" than Black.
> There was one for the PS3 and it's pretty damn awesome as well. Just titled Twisted Metal.


Couldn't get into the PS3 one.
Black was cool because it told all their back stories. 
TM2 was the best by far. The original was cool too. I spent a lot of time playing 2 and vigilante 8


----------



## redivider (Dec 27, 2018)

when you look at the current state of gaming - AAA titles that fail at launch. incredible games that get eclipsed by the next best game that comes out 20 days later - it becomes too much of a time consumer. Most newer AAA titles each are almost 50 hours worth of gaming just to finish the story mode and no less than 5-6 come out per year. For casual gamers it is just too much time, I have a kid a job n shit - It is not sustainable to think I can play 3 hours, hell 1 hour each night.... so all I have now are older, yet entertaining games that still calm the itch....

My game library consists of older (some newer) titles that scratch every single itch.

FSX - with the community mods as well as some payware this flight sim runs and looks great.
Company of Heroes 1 and 2 - among my all time favorites.
Cities: Skylines I haven't seen a better city building sim yet.
Far Cry 3 -1st person shooting
Elite Dangerous - space shooter
Assetto Corsa - Racing Sim
Batman Arkham Asylum and Akrham City - Open World 3rd person Superhero game - 
Skyrim - Bethesda's last great game....

For me that's a complete library - scratches every itch.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 27, 2018)

i'm just now thinking about buying a ps3.....i always seem to be at least one generation behind, and it works for me....i have too many games to play as it is....most of the big glitches have been fixed before i ever get to them, there are usually guides and walkthroughs available if i need them.....the shit games have been weeded out by the time i look at buying anything new, i can look at reviews and see how other people like it before i drop any cash.....


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> I almost have all that I need to complete my huge game cave (it's a man-cave for men who act like they're 14). But after I finally obtain the xbox one and the nintendo switch I REFUSE to go down the gamer rabbit hole any further.


Once you get to the point where your favorite games dont keep you satisfied anymore then you need to drop video games. I would play zombies on black ops for for days. I used to play destiny sometimes in 24 hours straight just grindin. Now I cant even stomach playing anything for 30 minutes. Now I focus on work, working out, and learning more and more about weed and growing and im happy with that now. Looking back video games was a way of escaping things. I dont do that now. I face lifes challenges head on. Peace.


----------



## CanadianDank (Feb 24, 2019)

Im still playing Quake 3, did more stuff come out or something?

Havent played consoles in quite some time... too expensive really.


----------

